# Belgian Lines



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Talk to me about the Belgian lines. I met the most awesome dog, Hope :wub:, at the local SchH club. She was great... Anyway, I'm not very familiar with dogs from Belgian lines.

Anyway care to educate me more about them?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

You would have to supply more information . Belgian lines are combinations of west german working lines.
Carmen


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

It would be very interesting to find out more.....

I was told by the breeder I got Circe from that she was from Belgium lines. I can post her pedigree if you like. I just don't want to still your thread. I'm excited to see what others say! :wild:


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

carmspack said:


> You would have to supply more information . Belgian lines are combinations of west german working lines.
> Carmen


I didn't get much more that she was from Belgian lines. I will find out her full registered name at training next time.

Unfortunately I won't be able to make it tomorrow. Family obligations... Next weekend though


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> It would be very interesting to find out more.....
> 
> I was told by the breeder I got Circe from that she was from Belgium lines. I can post her pedigree if you like. I just don't want to still your thread. I'm excited to see what others say! :wild:


No please, by all means...

Hope was awesome. By far the best behaved and most impressive of the bunch. Great obedience, and transitioned from the sleeve to being a total sweat heart.... I was very impressed by her


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

There was a thread with some Belgian line discussion not too long ago...let's see if I can link it:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...152644-belgium-working-lines.html#post2045092


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

BR870 said:


> No please, by all means...
> 
> Hope was awesome. By far the best behaved and most impressive of the bunch. Great obedience, and transitioned from the sleeve to being a total sweat heart.... I was very impressed by her


I should condition this statement... What I mean by "sweat heart" is probably not other peoples definition. I just mean approachable and calm, NOT overly gushy... 

She had that glimmer in her eyes. You could see she was having fun and loved her owner/handler.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Worthy's Lady Circe - German Shepherd Dog

Circe is a lot darker now the picture you see is when she was younger. She has a great on off switch. Awesome when working and fun to work with. Love this girl!


----------

